# Plans for a milk stand/stanchion?



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We are probably going to build a milk stand and stanchion for our full sized nubian goats. does anyone have a good plan for a full sized one? Pics would be good too!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bought a metal stand online from a caprine supply company in Arkansas. No wood to rot no time spent building and price was just about as cheap as buying all the materials


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17372&hilit=milk+stand+plans
I have a post in this thread with pics of our stand. It's worked really well. Of course, this is for NDs, but it would probably work for full-size if you enlarged it.


----------

